
There’s already a conspiracy theory brewing over net neutrality - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/02/27/theres-already-a-conspiracy-theory-brewing-over-net-neutrality/
======
geeknik
We really don't need more government regulation. I've got a bad feeling about
this crap.

~~~
abrown28
I'm sure it will turn out just as well as every other top down forced solution
to a non-existent problem

